# Aloha



## Flexodus (Nov 11, 2021)

Aloha everyone. 
42m married for almost 14 years and it’s been a dead bedroom for most of it. Wife got pregnant 9 months after we got married, so it’s been down the toilet ever since. 

Just joined to see some different perspectives and possible solutions.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome and be ready for some 2X4's !! and how old is your wife?


----------



## Flexodus (Nov 11, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Welcome and be ready for some 2X4's !! and how old is your wife?


Thanks! Wife is 43, got married in our late 20s.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello @Flexodus could really use some more info. Does your wife work outside the home? Have either of you ever had a EA or a PA or both. Does the wife ever show any sexual interest that you know of like sex toys internet use or sites? Please any other info you’d like to share would be helpful in getting some good advice.


----------

